
I fucked up Git so bad it turned into Guitar Hero - arunc
https://twitter.com/HenryHoffman/status/694184106440200192
======
arunc
This one is probably the biggest one I've seen
[https://hg.pidgin.im/pidgin/main/graph/c6f4dd89c208](https://hg.pidgin.im/pidgin/main/graph/c6f4dd89c208)

Seriously, how do they deal with this kind of mess? And, do projects like
these consider it as a complexity?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I worked at a place that had a "merge instead of rebase" and "all code under
review must be against top-of-master" and "code gets reviewed when we feel
like it".

